# NIODetroit's 4th Annual Dick Scott Nissan meet



## cujo (Jul 16, 2006)

When: Saturday, June 5, 2010
Where: Dick Scott Nissan, 42175 Michigan Ave., Canton, MI 48188
Time: 10 am to 3:30 pm

If you own any Nissan, Datsun or Infiniti vehicle, please join us for our annual club meet. Last year, we had over 45 vehicles in attendance! A great variety of 240SXs to R32 and R34 Skylines!

For additional info, please visit Nissan Infiniti Owners of Detroit - Nissan's and Infiniti's RULE!!!.

Thank you.


----------

